# Cowboys Herding Cats



## RamistThomist (Sep 26, 2007)

Hilarious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7yqlTMvp8


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Sep 26, 2007)

An old Super Bowl commercial from about 5 years ago.


----------



## Gryphonette (Sep 26, 2007)

*I hadn't seen that in ages! It's hysterical.*



Spear Dane said:


> Hilarious
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7yqlTMvp8



First time I ever saw it was when it was broadcast during one of the Super Bowl games (it was one of the last times the Cowboys played in it, so there's some sort of date-stamp)....we all laughed till we cried. 

Never thought to look for it on YouTube. When will I learn? One can find darn near anything on YouTube!


----------



## Gryphonette (Sep 26, 2007)

*Was it that recent?*



No Longer A Libertine said:


> An old Super Bowl commercial from about 5 years ago.



I thought it'd been longer than that since the Cowboys were in the Super Bowl.


----------

